# Blind Courage



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Has anyone read a book called "Blind Courage" about a German Shepherd who leads his blind owner all the way through the Appalachian Trail? i t is not a new book, but I am tempted to buy it.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nope, but you'd also probably enjoy another german shepherd book, Greatheart, by Joseph E. Chipperfield

https://www.amazon.com/Greatheart-Epic-Shepherd-Joseph-Chipperfield/dp/B00DKOGSZY


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I haven't either, but I think I'll look at it now.


----------

